# moving a Irisk/Uk pension to canada



## kiwijbob (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm trying to go about moving a small Irish pension (PRSA) to canada. It seems 
particularly difficult to find out information on this, I have asked my banks (RBC) 
pension representative to advise me and his advice was to cash it in! He told me 
that moving pensions is a very grey area and there are no guarantees 
His main concern was that I may be hit with a future tax bill from the CAN govt. for 
transferring the sum?

Geting a little frustrated


----------



## Cafreeb12 (Oct 12, 2011)

kiwijbob said:


> I'm trying to go about moving a small Irish pension (PRSA) to canada. It seems
> particularly difficult to find out information on this, I have asked my banks (RBC)
> pension representative to advise me and his advice was to cash it in! He told me
> that moving pensions is a very grey area and there are no guarantees
> ...


Perhaps you can collect your pension by direct deposit to a checking account in Canada each month. Leave it where it is but, anything you take out is wired to your Canadian bank. I don't think I would cash it out!


----------

